# Rotstich im Grau



## userfritz (17. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Mein Grau hat nen Rotstich.

Also wenn ich nun eine neue Grafik erstellen möchte und dazu ein Grau auswähle hat das einen Rotstich. Ich komme einfach nicht dahinter warum.
Wenn ich die Grafik speichere und dann etwa in der Grafikvorschau ansehe ist es auch wieder richtiges Grau. Ebenso wenn ich die Grafikdatei vom Photoshop im Image Ready  neu aufrufe und weiterbearbeite ist das Grau ohne dem lästigen Rotstich.

Hat wer ne Ahnung warum bei mir das Grau verrückt spielt?
Achja  Photoshop 7 ist am laufen - Problem gibt es seit ca. 3 Wochen.

Danke schon mal
mfg


----------



## Razorhawk (17. August 2004)

Dann hast du vielleicht in Photoshop die falsche Farbpalette zum Anzeigen der Farben in PS eingestellt. Guck mal in der Hilfe (F1) nach wo du es verstellst... ich weiß es gerade nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Hunns (4. September 2007)

Hi

Ich muss diesen Thread mal pushen. Eine Freundin hat genau das gleiche Problem und bisher konnte ihr auch niemand helfen. Das Problem tritt ausschließlich bei Photoshop (seit Version 7 und jetzt auch bei CS2) und Adobe Reader auf. 
Zu dem Rotstich (ein bißchen gelb und grün sind auch dabei^ ^°)  kommt dazu, dass die Helligkeit falsch angezeigt wird.

Wir haben mal ein paar Beispielbilder hochgeladen:

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es bei Bildern aussieht: (links: wie man es z.B mit imageready sieht; rechts photoshop)
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/272/originalphotoshopyd9.jpg

Das hier ist ein Pinselklecks. Links mit normalen Übergängen und rechts wie man ihn in Photoshop sieht...Ja, das ist der gleiche klecks.
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/3772/originalphotoshop2ov8.jpg

Die Farben werden auch nur in den Programmen falsch dargestellt. Am Bildschirm dürfte es also nicht liegen.
Sie hat auch es schon mit den Photoshop Farbeeinstellungen probiert. Das Problem tritt übrigens auch im Graustufenmodus auf...

Es scheint ein seltenes Problem zu sein.
Es wäre toll, falls ihr helfen könntet denn so kann man ja mit PS nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. September 2007)

Falsches Monitor Farbprofil?


Alex


----------



## Hunns (4. September 2007)

Nein...Wie gesagt, es dürfte nichts mit dem monitor zu tun haben. Warum, hab ich ja oben beschrieben  (das problem tritt nur bei PS und Adobe Reader auf)


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. September 2007)

Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, in Photoshop kann man für das Farbprofil den eigenen Monitor angeben. Das war bei mir seinerzeit für einen Farbstich zuständig.

(Bearbeiten...Farbeinstellungen...RGB...Monitor eintragen)


Alex


----------



## Hunns (4. September 2007)

Danke aber auch das hat sie schon probiert (und noch viel mehr unterschiedliche Dinge in den Farbeinstellungen) Nichts davon hat geholfen. 
Wenn es in Imageready auch nicht funktionieren würde, könnte es ja sein, dass es irgendwie an Adobe liegt aber das ist ja uach nicht der Fall....


----------



## metty (4. September 2007)

Es muss etwas mit dem Arbeitsfarbraum zu tun haben. Zumindest im Photoshop.
Welchen hast du dort eingestellt?


----------



## Hunns (4. September 2007)

Hm...gerade im Arbeitsfarbraum hatten wir alles ausprobiert/umgestellt. Und das bei RGB und den anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Aber da können wir nochmal gucken. Abgesehen von den Farbeinstellungen gibt es keine mögliche Lösung?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2007)

Was mir noch einfällt ist die gute alte Windows-Methode.....de-installieren und dann wieder installieren, wenn nicht dann musst du halt formatieren^^. Das letzte empfehle ich aber nur wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht. (Hat bei mir schon viele Probs gelöst)


----------



## Hunns (5. September 2007)

So komisch sich das anhört, aber auch das hat sie schon versucht. Das Problem exisitiert ja seit version 7 und hat sich sofort auf CS2 weitervererbt. Wir können uns das auch nicht erklären. 
Sie will aber noch gucken, was sie beim Arbeitsfarbraum eingestellt hat (auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nichts bringt weil sie da wie gesagt auch schon rumprobiert hat).


----------



## Ex1tus (5. September 2007)

Hunns hat gesagt.:


> So komisch sich das anhört, aber auch das hat sie schon versucht. (..)




 Sie hat schon formatiert und es ist immer noch? *ratlos bin*

wenigstens auf eine methode konnte ich mich bei win immer verlassen und die funkt jetzt auch nichtmehr richtig!^^


----------



## Hunns (8. September 2007)

Sie hat jetzt mal nachgeguckt:

Arbeitsfarbräume:
RGB: sRGB IEC61966-2.1
CMYK: Europe ISO Coated FOGRA27
Graustufen: DOT Gain 15%
Volltonfarbe: Dot Gain 15%
(Das sind die Einstellungen von "Europa, universelle Anwendungen 2") 


Sie hat auch jede dieser Einstellungen verändert, wodurch das Problem aber bisher nicht behoben werden konnte...


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. September 2007)

Hm, mir ist jetzt spontan nur eingefallen das Farbmanagement mal temporär komplett abzustellen. Gibt es da eine Veränderung?


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. September 2007)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, aber als ich den Monitortreiber installiert habe und dann diesen unter RGB eingestellt habe ging es wieder.
Ansonsten bin ich auch ratlos.


Alex


----------



## Hunns (8. September 2007)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> Hm, mir ist jetzt spontan nur eingefallen das Farbmanagement mal temporär komplett abzustellen. Gibt es da eine Veränderung?



Hm...wie stellt man das an? Vielleicht eine doofe Frage aber wir wissen nicht, wie das funktionieren soll ^_^°


@alexander
Hm..klappt leider nicht aber danke für den versuch ^^

Übrigens werden die Farben in der Miniaturansicht im Ebenenfenster richtig angezeigt...Nur die Darstellung im Hauptfenster und im Farbreglerfenster ist falsch.


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. September 2007)

Das Farbmanagement kannst du im gleichen Drop-Down-Menü deaktivieren ("Farbmanagement aus"), in dem du bspw. auch das Profil "Europa, universelle Anwendungen 2" auswählst, welches ja im Moment aktiv ist.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Dide (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
also ich habe leider nach der installation von CS3 das gleiche Problem.

Wenn ich im Farbeinstellungen die Einstallung auf 'Europa, universelle Anwendungen 2'  habe haben meine Bilder alle den 'Rostigen stich' speicher ich die Bilder ab, sind sie korrekt dargestellt.

Stelle ich auf Monitorfarben um sehen sie korrekt aus, ABER beim absoeichern in der Vorschau haben die Bildern dann einen BLAUEN stich, d.h. die Farbe weiß wird blau dargestellt, und noch schlimmer es wird nicht nur blau dargestellt sondern auch so abgespeichert.

Und nun? so kann man ja nicht arbeiten!!


----------

